# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  قناة سورية ناقلة لجميع الدوريات الاوروبية بتعليق عربي من بين سبورت الان على قمر Express AM 11

## mohamed73

Syria Channel 1  
التردد 10983
القطبية عمودي
الترميز 12110 
خريطة تغطية القمرAM-44
Steerable2
MiddleEast 
 تشتغل على اجهزة HD  
ها هو نطاق التغطية 
   Express-AM44 Ku-band Steerable Beam 2 (Middle East)

----------


## karimovic44

للأسف لا يستقبل في المغرب

----------

